# Showin Off My Fam!



## NoMoreHair (Dec 25, 2011)

Ok so I have some other pets besides the Prime brothers, I love them all very much and I love to show them all off because they're all cute and unique in their own ways! 

Pucca the Chi








Callie the Fluffer









Momo the Hedgehog









In Order: Elita-1 the female halfmoon beta, Guardian Prime the male crowntail beta, Nexus Prime the male halfmoon plakat (or dragonscale) beta & Zeta Prime the male halfmoon beta



























I am especially fond of my beta crew, they are so much fun to watch! Callie is the snuggler and sleeps on me whenever she can. Pucca is a huge mommy's girl and hates to ever be away from me as all chihuahuas normally are. Momo is well, Momo....shes rather happy being alone, but when I do play with her she LOVES to run!


----------



## Rattymonday (Jun 22, 2011)

What adorable fuzzies and gorgeous fishies you have


----------



## zombiegirl (Feb 14, 2012)

chihuahua and bettas! love it!!!!!!!! i had a chihuahua named guhner he was the love of my life.


----------

